# MP MPO statistic?



## bdb1231 (2 Oct 2012)

What is the ratio of # of MPO to MP?
Is it rare for someone to be selected for MPO without a criminology degree. For example econ, psycho, sociology, political science degree, etc....?
What percentage of MP and MPO are currently deployed?


----------



## garb811 (2 Oct 2012)

From memory:

About 200 MPO to 1200 MP (Reg Force only, not a clue what the Reserves are currently parading).  If you want hard numbers, I'll dig them up tomorrow.
Degree:  For DEO I would venture it's almost unheard of to not have a Criminology degree.
Deployed:  Probably around 2%, down from around 8-10% at the height of Afghanistan.


----------



## MeatheadMick (2 Oct 2012)

From recruiting



> Military Police members must be courageous, dedicated, patient, and tactful. They must have good reasoning abilities, good powers of observation, a memory for detail, initiative, physical and mental stamina, and a genuine interest in working with and helping all members of the community. They must also communicate effectively, both orally and in writing.
> 
> To be eligible for a position as a Commissioned Military Police Officer, candidates must have an undergraduate degree from a recognised university, preferably in a criminal justice-related field. Commissioned Officer entry plans may differ depending on qualifications.
> 
> ...



Note that it does not specify a degree but it should be in a related strain.


----------



## 3649 (8 Oct 2012)

Typically its 1200 MPOs overseeing  1-2 MPs.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Oct 2012)

After a three-year absence, you return with _this_? 

Did you not say:


> *Military Police Branch / Re: MP Academy *
> « on: October 20, 2009, 03:45:54 »
> 
> Once again, that did not answer my question.  You obviously wasted your time replying to that where as you could have just provided the answer instead of being a smart a**.
> ...


I guess it's different when you're not asking the questions.    :


----------



## 3649 (8 Oct 2012)

Way to stay on topic.  You must be an officer.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (8 Oct 2012)

3649 said:
			
		

> Way to stay on topic.  You must be an officer.


Way to try to shift the blame for going off topic, you must be a politician  ;D


----------



## Infanteer (9 Oct 2012)

...and this thread has been answered and is done.


----------

